# Can you find the elephant?



## kburra (Jun 6, 2022)

If you find the trick to see him , please don`t reveal it to others, will spoil it!


----------



## Trila (Jun 8, 2022)

kburra said:


> If you find the trick to see him , please don`t reveal it to others, will spoil it!
> View attachment 224052


Yep!   This was a hard one!


----------

